# Food Safety News - 04/15/2022 Researchers find link between timing of harvests and E. coli in romaine lettuce



## daveomak.fs (Apr 15, 2022)

Researchers find link between timing of harvests and E. coli in romaine lettuce​By News Desk on Apr 15, 2022 12:05 am
Scientists from the USDA’s Agricultural Research Service have begun to uncover details underlying a pattern of seasonal E. coli O157:H7 outbreaks linked to bagged romaine lettuce. “That E. coli O157:H7 infection outbreaks connected to romaine are more frequently associated with lettuce commercially grown and harvested at the end of the growing seasons in California and... Continue Reading


Nearly 50 sick with Trichinella infections in Argentina​By News Desk on Apr 15, 2022 12:04 am
Almost 50 cases of Trichinella infection have been detected in a region of Argentina. The Ministry of Health of Córdoba is now reporting 46 cases of trichinosis, which is up from the 13 infections the agency reported earlier this month. Most of those ill are from Córdoba but five live in Santa Rosa de Calamuchita... Continue Reading


Public comment starts today for Dietary Guidelines for Americans, 2025-2030​By News Desk on Apr 15, 2022 12:03 am
As the first step in the development process of the Dietary Guidelines for Americans for 2025-2030, the U.S. Departments of Health and Human Services and Agriculture are releasing proposed scientific questions for public comment. The public comment period will be open for 30 days from today, through May 16, 2022, at 11:59 p.m. EDT. Officials... Continue Reading


Tips for safe egg handling and decorating; food safety measures for a safe meal​By News Desk on Apr 15, 2022 12:02 am
The Easter holiday means more egg handling, especially for children. It is important to follow safe handling tips when preparing, storing and serving eggs to keep the holiday free of foodborne illnesses.  Eggs can cause food poisoning because salmonella is a common bacteria found in uncooked and unbroken eggs. Salmonella can be present on both... Continue Reading


Food testing gets overhaul in Scotland; feeder mice issue revisited​By Joe Whitworth on Apr 15, 2022 12:01 am
Scotland is planning a new food sampling strategy to tackle challenges associated with the current approach to testing. The proposed model has four strands of surveillance managed and funded by Food Standards Scotland (FSS), and is separate from the verification sampling by local authorities as part of their routine inspections. It was presented at the... Continue Reading


EAS schedules complimentary webinar on food fraud mitigations and testing​By News Desk on Apr 15, 2022 12:00 am
EAS Consulting Group is  hosting a complimentary webinar on April 20 at 1 p.m. EDT. The webinar will be on Food Fraud Mitigations and Testing and will be presented by EAS Senior Directors Tim Lombardo and Maged Sharaf. Food Fraud is a global challenge, costing billions to the food industry and consumers as well as causing... Continue Reading


Sawmill Bay Shellfish recalls multiple brands of oysters over norovirus concerns​By News Desk on Apr 14, 2022 04:17 pm
Sawmill Bay Shellfish Co. Ltd. is recalling certain Pacific Oysters under the brand names Joes Gold, Joyce Point, Read Island Gem and Sawmill Bay DD because of possible norovirus contamination. This recall was triggered by findings by the Canadian Food Inspection Agency during its investigation into a foodborne illness outbreak. According to the Canadian Food... Continue Reading


----------

